# 2nd annual "DRIFTING ON A MEMORY" cruise on Whittier BLVD May 6th



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Ok guys with huge success on the first cruise we had, me and Jay from SOLOWS SGV CC have planned out a second on. I am also starting and introducing my new car club DISTINCTIONS CC LA. Again this is free and EVERYONE is invited, all lowriders from all over car clubs, solo riders. Our 2nd "Drifting on a Memory" cruise through Whittier blvd is going to be held on May 6th at Elysian Park in the same area at the corner of Scott Ave and Stadium Way at 1pm. This time me and Jay will be there early to direct traffic and make sure everyone parks correctly so we have as much room and fit as many cars in as possible and try to prevent regular cars from taking up parking spots. We are all meeting at Elysian Park at 1pm on MAY 6th (sunday)and rolling out to Whittier BLVD at 5pm. This is the only date that whole month that there is no home Dodger game that day. If LAPD starts acting up we have a plan B the Home Depot parking lot right on Whittier blvd we can go to just in case. This last one we hade about 500-700 cars come through and everyone had a blast there cruising the blvd, nothing but love and respect from everyone. :thumbsup: We wanna make sure this one goes just as smoothly. Flyer will be up soon, here are some pics of the last one in case you missed it.















































































































*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FIRME!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE:yessad:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

TTT can't wait homies, had a blast on the first one!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends will be there, had a blast on the last one....


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC WILL BE THERE AGAIN.


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Best of Friends B.C will b there!  Had a blast the first time!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: This time we are gonna have it more organized no double parking, no parking the family car where the spaces are, we are gonna have only lowriders in those spaces to get more cars to fit. :nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: This time we are gonna have it more organized no double parking, no parking the family car where the spaces are, we are gonna have only lowriders in those spaces to get more cars to fit. :nicoderm:


 COOL HOMIE COUNT US IN:yes:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROADKINGS SO.BAY CAR CLUB DOWN TO ROLL....:biggrin:....:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATINS FINEST CC WILL BE THERE FROM THE BIG IE!!!!!!!!TTT *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT!!!!!!!TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*DEDICATION CC WILL BE THERE!!!*


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds good you know la gente cc will be thier agian it was bad ass last time


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

:run:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

chef said:


> sounds good you know la gente cc will be thier agian it was bad ass last time


It was nice to meet you chef and LA GENTE CC at the last one :thumbsup: This one will be even better


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry Homie we can't make this one, we are having a cruisenight that day in Pomona...


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TOTHETOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

G2G_Al said:


> Sorry Homie we can't make this one, we are having a cruisenight that day in Pomona...


Latins finest is gonna hit up this cruise early and then come back home and support the big ie..... TTT for the entire Lowrider community.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

QVO TO THE HOMIE SHYANN YOUR THE MAN IM JUST IN THE PICTURE! SOLOWS CC LETS RIDE:h5:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

Sounds like a plan Homie.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Ok guys with huge success on the first cruise we had, me and Jay from SOLOWS SGV CC have planned out a second on. Again this is free and EVERYONE is invited, all lowriders from all over car clubs, solo riders. Our 2nd "Drifting on a Memory" cruise through Whittier blvd is going to be held on May 6th at Elysian Park in the same area at the corner of Scott Ave and Stadium Way at 1pm. This time me and Jay will be there early to direct traffic and make sure everyone parks correctly so we have as much room and fit as many cars in as possible and try to prevent regular cars from taking up parking spots. We are all meeting at Elysian Park at 1pm on MAY 6th (sunday)and rolling out to Whittier BLVD at 5pm. This is the only date that whole month that there is no home Dodger game that day. If LAPD starts acting up we have a plan B the Home Depot parking lot right on Whittier blvd we can go to just in case. This last one we hade about 500-700 cars come through and everyone had a blast there cruising the blvd, nothing but love and respect from everyone. :thumbsup: We wanna make sure this one goes just as smoothly. Flyer will be up soon, here are some pics of the last one in case you missed it. Any questions or concerns call me at 714-401-3854 Shayan
> 
> 
> 
> ...











WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

DISTINCTIONS CC LOS ANGELES TTT for the new car club im starting


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> DISTINCTIONS CC LOS ANGELES TTT for the new car club im starting


Like that. Huh. TTT.


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

TIMELESS CLASSICS CAR CLUB WILL BE THEIR REPRESENTING AGAIN THIS TIME WITH EXTRA TIRE AND NEW ZILANOIDS......... HAHAHAHAHAHA !!! If u don't brake down when cruzin then u ain't cruzin hahahahahaha


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR MY NEW CAR CLUB DISTINCTIONS CC LOS ANGELES AND THE NEXT DIRFTING ON A MEMORY SHOULD BE BIGGER AND BETTER


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TO THE TOP FOR MY NEW CAR CLUB DISTINCTIONS CC LOS ANGELES AND THE NEXT DIRFTING ON A MEMORY SHOULD BE BIGGER AND BETTER


Word!!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

MILLENIUM CC will be there again!!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TO THE TOP FOR MY NEW CAR CLUB DISTINCTIONS CC LOS ANGELES AND THE NEXT DIRFTING ON A MEMORY SHOULD BE BIGGER AND BETTER


Good luck with your new car club homie


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Knight Rider will NOT miss this one :x:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

eric64impala said:


> Good luck with your new car club homie


Thanks Homie :thumbsup:



mrkmac98 said:


> Knight Rider will NOT miss this one :x:


We need a "demonstration" of knight rider for everyone :drama:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Coo we'll be there ones again.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Doing it big.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST IN THE HOUSE. TTT.


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

BLVR NITES CC WILL BE THERE....THANKS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

Take Two.
Had a blast last time and i expect this will be better.
See you Vato's out the on the Boulevard.
:lowrider:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

devotions will be there !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: *Yezzir I seen it on a Big Fish vid & was like*  *thats how u step ur game up!! *


westcoastlowrider said:


> Thanks Homie :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> *We need a "demonstration" of knight rider for everyone* :drama:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5:


westcoastlowrider said:


> DISTINCTIONS CC LOS ANGELES TTT for the new car club im starting


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> LATINS FINEST IN THE HOUSE. TTT.





falcon65 said:


> BLVR NITES CC WILL BE THERE....THANKS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:TTT





64sled said:


> Take Two.
> Had a blast last time and i expect this will be better.
> See you Vato's out the on the Boulevard.
> :lowrider:





rapmaster_90201 said:


> devotions will be there !!!!!!!!





ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

EARLY IN THE DAY BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

WHATS UP TO ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS!!!AS WE ALL KNOW MAY 6 ITS GOING DOWN ONE MORE TIME!!!I WUD LIKE TO GIVE A SHOT OUT TO MY HOMIE SHAYANN PRESIDENT OF DISTINCTIONS C.C COME ON RAZA SHOW THE HOMIE SOME LOVE!!! ITS A NEW CAR CLUB TTMFT BIG DOG MUCH LOVE TO EVERY ONE SOLOWS C.C


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> WHATS UP TO ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS!!!AS WE ALL KNOW MAY 6 ITS GOING DOWN ONE MORE TIME!!!I WUD LIKE TO GIVE A SHOT OUT TO MY HOMIE SHAYANN PRESIDENT OF DISTINCTIONS C.C COME ON RAZA SHOW THE HOMIE SOME LOVE!!! ITS A NEW CAR CLUB TTMFT BIG DOG MUCH LOVE TO EVERY ONE SOLOWS C.C



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T

T

T


~ Better Days Los Angeles ~


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> WHATS UP TO ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CAR CLUBS!!!AS WE ALL KNOW MAY 6 ITS GOING DOWN ONE MORE TIME!!!I WUD LIKE TO GIVE A SHOT OUT TO MY HOMIE SHAYANN PRESIDENT OF DISTINCTIONS C.C COME ON RAZA SHOW THE HOMIE SOME LOVE!!! ITS A NEW CAR CLUB TTMFT BIG DOG MUCH LOVE TO EVERY ONE SOLOWS C.C


Thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*







*
*APRIL 22ND 2012 CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET
ROLL IN TIME 12:00 AND ROLL OUT IS 1:00PM *
START POINT IN POMONA








WE DRIVE ALL THE WAY DOWN FOOTHILL UNTIL WE GET TO CEDAR.......THEN WE TURN LEFT ON CEDAR








AND PASS BASELINE AND END AT THE PARK ON THE RIGHT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

MARK YOUR CALENDERS MAY 6 SUNDAY ELYSIAN PARK at 1pm :run:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> MARK YOUR CALENDERS MAY 6 SUNDAY ELYSIAN PARK at 1pm :run:


I'm there player !!! TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:CONGARTS HOMIE ON YOUR NEW CLUB:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5::werd:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ready. Cinco de mayo and then a nice long cruise. TTT.


----------



## DriveBye213 (Apr 17, 2006)

Can't wait won't miss this one.TTT:thumbsup::machinegun:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

WHERE ALL THE RIDERS AT??? LETS MAKE THIS CRACK!!! WHOS ALL GOING ???


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> WHERE ALL THE RIDERS AT??? LETS MAKE THIS CRACK!!! WHOS ALL GOING ???


DISTINCTIONS CC LOS ANGELES AND SOLOWS SGV CC TTT


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

*BEST OF FRIENDS WILL BE CRUISIN!!! 
TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ STYLISTICS ~ WILL BE THERE CRUISING AGAIN.


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)

NEED MORE INFORMATION PLEASE EMAIL [email protected] MARY


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Should be a better turnout than the last one, getting a ton of txts and messages from presidents from all car clubs saying they gonna come through. This one gonna be much more organized homies, if your planning to come with the daily driver dont plan on being able to park it in any of those front spots there, you gotta park that far away so we dont waste any parking spots, no double parking, ONLY LOWRIDERS will be able to park in all those spots we are gonna make sure everyone parks correctly so we have enough room for more people. Wanna say thanks to the homie JAY from *SOLOWS SGV CC* for helpin out *Distinctions CC LA* in this :thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

Cant wait! Count us us in! STRAYS cc


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

T. T. TOP FOR DISTINCTION C. C. AND SOLOWS C. C. FOR THIS FIRME IDEA SEE U VATOS AT THE PARQUE!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> WHERE ALL THE RIDERS AT??? LETS MAKE THIS CRACK!!! WHOS ALL GOING ???









WE'LL BE OUT THERE AGAIN, TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Player this is gonna be off the hook. 



westcoastlowrider said:


> Should be a better turnout than the last one, getting a ton of txts and messages from presidents from all car clubs saying they gonna come through. This one gonna be much more organized homies, if your planning to come with the daily driver dont plan on being able to park it in any of those front spots there, you gotta park that far away so we dont waste any parking spots, no double parking, ONLY LOWRIDERS will be able to park in all those spots we are gonna make sure everyone parks correctly so we have enough room for more people. Wanna say thanks to the homie JAY from *SOLOWS SGV CC* for helpin out *Distinctions CC LA* in this :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ STYLISTICS ~ WILL BE THERE CRUISING AGAIN.


I can't miss this one player. Lol.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

what it dooooooooo i know there is not much happening in the ie its freaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkken *COLD*!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

_Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

:thumbsup:


stock 1963ss said:


> *BEST OF FRIENDS WILL BE CRUISIN!!!
> TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

TIMELESSCLASSICS. said:


> T. T. TOP FOR DISTINCTION C. C. AND SOLOWS C. C. FOR THIS FIRME IDEA SEE U VATOS AT THE PARQUE!!!


GRACIAS CARNAL:h5:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ STYLISTICS ~ WILL BE THERE CRUISING AGAIN.[/QUOTE ORALE WE GOT THE IE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: Lets make this bigger and better than the last one


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE.......................


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

YOU KNOW WE WILL PLAYER!!!!!!!!!




westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: Lets make this bigger and better than the last one


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

PICTURES FROM THE LAST ONE WE HAD :drama:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> PICTURES FROM THE LAST ONE WE HAD :drama:


:thumbsup: BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE AGAIN.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Can't wait LATINS FINEST is ready.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :thumbsup: BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE AGAIN.





ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Can't wait LATINS FINEST is ready.


:thumbsup: See you homies there


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

HERES THE CURRENT LIST OF CAR CLUBS ATTENDING SO FAR :thumbsup:

DISTINCTIONS LA CC
SOLOWS SGV CC
Dedications CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Best of Friends CC
Latins Finest CC
Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Goodtimes CC
Pride SoCal CC
Road Kings South Bay CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Unidos LA CC
Millenium CC
Ontario Classics CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Devotions CC
Better Days LA CC
Traffic CC
Star Players CC
Stylistics IE CC
Stylistics LA CC
Strays SFV CC
Altered Ones CC
OG Timeless Classics CC
Prestige CC
Blvd Kings CC
Impalas CC
Majestics CC
Santana CC
Westside CC
Klique CC
Classic Dreams CC
Neu Exposure SoCal CC
Uso CC
Firme Classics CC
Strictly Family CC
Strictly Ridin CC
Bajito SoCal CC

ANY OTHER CAR CLUBS LET US KNOW IF YOUR GONNA MAKE IT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks for the invite ill be there gee


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*When's the flyer coming out?*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

LUXURYKING said:


> thanks for the invite ill be there gee


See you and Goodtimes CC out there :thumbsup:



andyodukes66 said:


> *When's the flyer coming out?*


Should be out soon


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Brown Pride Orange County CC will be there again! We had a blast last time. We are going to bbq again so anyone that wants to roll out with us around 930-10 hit me up! 
TTT FOR THE CAR CLUB---- DISTINCTIONS CC LOS ANGELES!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Brown Pride Orange County CC will be there again! We had a blast last time. We are going to bbq again so anyone that wants to roll out with us around 930-10 hit me up!
> TTT FOR THE CAR CLUB---- DISTINCTIONS CC LOS ANGELES!


:thumbsup: WILL SEE BROWN PRIDE OC CC OUT THERE AGAIN HAVIN A GOOD TIME


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*TTT cant wait for this one again... :h5:*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> *TTT cant wait for this one again... :h5:*


See you out there and ur caddy with ur new Lo Nuestro plaque homie 



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


:thumbsup: See Firme Classics CC out there again



ElProfeJose said:


> Good morning bump.


Thanks for the bump jose TTT latins Finest CC


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> See you out there and ur caddy with ur new Lo Nuestro plaque homie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks player. How's the flyer coming along player ?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Thanks player. How's the flyer coming along player ?


Should be ready soon bro


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## romeo (Sep 11, 2009)

We will be Rolling Too.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

romeo said:


> View attachment 455156
> We will be Rolling Too.


See you guys out there :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT DISTINCTIONS CC LOS ANGELES


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WHATS UPPPPPPPPPPPP PLAYER HOWS EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!! TTT FOR DISTINCTIONS CC AND YOUR CRUISE!!!!!!!



westcoastlowrider said:


> TTT DISTINCTIONS CC LOS ANGELES


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> WHATS UPPPPPPPPPPPP PLAYER HOWS EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!! TTT FOR DISTINCTIONS CC AND YOUR CRUISE!!!!!!!


Thanks for the bump Latins Finest CC :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROADKINGS SO. BAY CAR CLUB ROLLING OUT THERE....... :biggrin: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for the homeboys cruise. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest is ready. Jus waiting on the calendar. TTT.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HASTA ARRIBA!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Vix54Chevy said:


> ROADKINGS SO. BAY CAR CLUB ROLLING OUT THERE....... :biggrin: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





ElProfeJose said:


> Latins Finest is ready. Jus waiting on the calendar. TTT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

I'll be at this one.I slept the whole day on the last one lol


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

SOLOWS SGV!!! DESTINCTIONS CC LETS MAKE THIS CRACK WHERE ALL THE RIDERS AT???


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

_*TTT
CONTAGIOUS CC READY TO ROLL*_


----------



## lordz of kuztomz (Oct 11, 2002)

_LORDZ OF KUSTOMZ WILL ROLL IN,

_


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

WESTBOUND CC CAME OUT LAST TIME AND HAD A BLAST, WE WILL MOST DEFINITELY BE HITTING IT AGAIN!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

I will be at Brand Park on this day for the One Life C.C. 5 de Mayo event. 


Wish I could make it to both...We will see what happens though


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Nickg (Dec 9, 2010)

Epics sgv cc wil be rolling.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Nickg said:


> Epics sgv cc wil be rolling.


We will see you out there :thumbsup:


----------



## MR PELONE (Feb 24, 2012)

DEVOTIONS CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FLYER ALMOST READY :run:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

[h=2]







[/h]HERES THE CURRENT LIST OF CAR CLUBS ATTENDING SO FAR :thumbsup:

DISTINCTIONS LA CC
SOLOWS SGV CC
Dedications CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Best of Friends CC
Latins Finest CC
Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Goodtimes CC
Pride SoCal CC
Road Kings South Bay CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Unidos LA CC
Millenium CC
Ontario Classics CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Devotions CC
Better Days LA CC
Traffic CC
Star Players CC
Stylistics IE CC
Stylistics LA CC
Strays SFV CC
Altered Ones CC
OG Timeless Classics CC
Prestige CC
Blvd Kings CC
Impalas CC
Majestics CC
Santana CC
Westside CC
Klique CC
Classic Dreams CC
Neu Exposure SoCal CC
Uso CC
Firme Classics CC
Strictly Family CC
Strictly Ridin CC
Bajito SoCal CC
Suenos CC
Together CC
Elusive CC
Westbound CC
Epics SGV CC
Devotions CC
Streetstyle CC
Imperials CC

ANY OTHER CAR CLUBS LET US KNOW IF YOUR GONNA MAKE IT​


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. That's what I'm talking about.


westcoastlowrider said:


>


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OFF THE HOOK!!!! 




westcoastlowrider said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *That's a bad ass list:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DEDICATION WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sounds really good! everlasting impressions will be there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Dayummmmmm.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the too for BLOCK VALUE BRANDING. TTT. 


westcoastlowrider said:


> *FLYERS COURTESY OF THE HOMIE OVER AT BLOCK VALUE BRANDING call them up for flyers, car club designs, banners, logos, stickers, decals at **562-606-8091*
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5:*...cant wait, here we go again!!uffin:*


westcoastlowrider said:


>


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*wowie mowie, thats whut Im talkin bout*


westcoastlowrider said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE~*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

_cali's most hated cc
will be there _


----------



## BlockValue (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbsup: TTMFT


ElProfeJose said:


> To the too for BLOCK VALUE BRANDING. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BlockValue said:


> :thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR DESTINCTIONS CC L.A


----------



## MR PELONE (Feb 24, 2012)

HERES THE CURRENT LIST OF CAR CLUBS ATTENDING SO FAR :thumbsup:

DISTINCTIONS LA CC
SOLOWS SGV CC
Dedications CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Best of Friends CC
Latins Finest CC
Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Goodtimes CC
Pride SoCal CC
Road Kings South Bay CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Unidos LA CC
Millenium CC
Ontario Classics CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Devotions CC
Better Days LA CC
Traffic CC
Star Players CC
Stylistics IE CC
Stylistics LA CC
Strays SFV CC
Altered Ones CC
OG Timeless Classics CC
Prestige CC
Blvd Kings CC
Impalas CC
Majestics CC
Santana CC
Westside CC
Klique CC
Classic Dreams CC
Neu Exposure SoCal CC
Uso CC
Firme Classics CC
Strictly Family CC
Strictly Ridin CC
Bajito SoCal CC
Suenos CC
Together CC
Elusive CC
Westbound CC
Epics SGV CC
Devotions CC
Streetstyle CC
Imperials CC

ANY OTHER CAR CLUBS LET US KNOW IF YOUR GONNA MAKE IT​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

YEA BOII


MR PELONE said:


> HERES THE CURRENT LIST OF CAR CLUBS ATTENDING SO FAR :thumbsup:
> 
> DISTINCTIONS LA CC
> SOLOWS SGV CC
> ...


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

SOLOWS CC SGV ITS GOING DOWN MAY 6 !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## johnny31099 (Feb 23, 2012)

*LA STYLE CC WILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY 
*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

johnny31099 said:


> *LA STYLE CC WILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY
> *


:thumbsup:

TTMFT BLOCK VALUE BRANDING, DISTINCTIONS CC LA, SOLOWS SGV CC


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

This time theres no double parking, theres no bringing the daily driver and taking up a spot at the park or bringing the corolla and parking it sideways and taking up 3 spots, if you plan to come with the daily driver your gonna have to park it far away, LOWRIDERS ONLY ARE GONNA BE ALLOWED TO PARK IN THOSE SPOTS.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> This time theres no double parking, theres no bringing the daily driver and taking up a spot at the park or bringing the corolla and parking it sideways and taking up 3 spots, if you plan to come with the daily driver your gonna have to park it far away, LOWRIDERS ONLY ARE GONNA BE ALLOWED TO PARK IN THOSE SPOTS.


Orale.


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

T T T.....:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*







*

:thumbsup:
​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bizzzz umppp


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

We there this time !


----------



## toonerville.213 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Oh ! It's ON.........................*






*bomb squad N.E.L.A *


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

HERES THE CURRENT LIST OF CAR CLUBS ATTENDING SO FAR :thumbsup:

DISTINCTIONS LA CC
SOLOWS SGV CC
Dedications CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Best of Friends CC
Latins Finest CC
Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Goodtimes CC
Pride SoCal CC
Road Kings South Bay CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Unidos LA CC
Millenium CC
Ontario Classics CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Devotions CC
Better Days LA CC
Traffic CC
Star Players CC
Stylistics IE CC
Stylistics LA CC
Strays SFV CC
Altered Ones CC
OG Timeless Classics CC
Prestige CC
Blvd Kings CC
Impalas CC
Majestics CC
Santana CC
Westside CC
Klique CC
Classic Dreams CC
Neu Exposure SoCal CC
Uso CC
Firme Classics CC
Strictly Family CC
Strictly Ridin CC
Bajito SoCal CC
Suenos CC
Together CC
Elusive CC
Westbound CC
Epics SGV CC
Bomb Squad CC
LA Cartel CC
Streetstyle CC
Imperials CC
Calis Most Hated CC
LA Style CC
Goodfellas CC
Everlasting Impressions CC



ANY OTHER CAR CLUBS LET US KNOW IF YOUR GONNA MAKE IT​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

May 6th. Bring out the carruchas.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A TACO TRUCK AGAIN....OR BRING A BBQ.....:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: I MISSED THE LAST ONE... YA KNOW IM FINNA BE RIDIN IN MY EIGHT THAT DAY FO SHO! LETS DO THIS!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Vix54Chevy said:


> IS THERE GOING TO BE A TACO TRUCK AGAIN....OR BRING A BBQ.....:thumbsup:


yes there will be taco truck again :drama:



bluebyrd86 said:


> :thumbsup: I MISSED THE LAST ONE... YA KNOW IM FINNA BE RIDIN IN MY EIGHT THAT DAY FO SHO! LETS DO THIS!


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

Citylife will be in the house!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Still at work bump!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BEARFACE said:


> Citylife will be in the house!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:


What it do player. What it do.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> What it do player. What it do.


Not much bro, TTMFT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Not much bro, TTMFT


Hey how's the roll call coming along. ??? His ass list I bet huh


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

THIS IS GONA BE A GREAT TURN OUT LETS TAKE THIS TTMFT!!!!!:h5: WHERES ALL THE LOWRIDERS AT? DRIFTING ON A MEMORY PART 2:naughty:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> THIS IS GONA BE A GREAT TURN OUT LETS TAKE THIS TTMFT!!!!!:h5: WHERES ALL THE LOWRIDERS AT? DRIFTING ON A MEMORY PART 2:naughty:[/QUOTE
> 
> LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN JAY :h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I HOPE THERE IS A TACO GUY LOL I CANT PUT THE GRILL IN THE LOLO............LOL



Vix54Chevy said:


> IS THERE GOING TO BE A TACO TRUCK AGAIN....OR BRING A BBQ.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Mmmmm. Tacos.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT DISTINCTIONS CAR CLUB LA


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TTT DISTINCTIONS CAR CLUB LA


For sure!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*TTT *


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump. Ttt.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ttmft will b there!!!!uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

HERES THE CURRENT LIST OF CAR CLUBS ATTENDING SO FAR :thumbsup:

DISTINCTIONS LA CC
SOLOWS SGV CC
Dedications CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Best of Friends CC
Latins Finest CC
Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Goodtimes CC
Pride SoCal CC
Road Kings South Bay CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Unidos LA CC
Millenium CC
Ontario Classics CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Devotions CC
Better Days LA CC
Traffic CC
Star Players CC
Stylistics IE CC
Stylistics LA CC
Strays SFV CC
Altered Ones CC
OG Timeless Classics CC
Prestige CC
Blvd Kings CC
Impalas CC
Majestics CC
Santana CC
Westside CC
Klique CC
Classic Dreams CC
Neu Exposure SoCal CC
Uso CC
Firme Classics CC
Strictly Family CC
Strictly Ridin CC
Bajito SoCal CC
Suenos CC
Together CC
Elusive CC
Westbound CC
Epics SGV CC
Bomb Squad CC
LA Cartel CC
Streetstyle CC
Imperials CC
Calis Most Hated CC
LA Style CC
Goodfellas CC
Everlasting Impressions CC
Citylife CC



ANY OTHER CAR CLUBS LET US KNOW IF YOUR GONNA MAKE IT​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> ttmft will b there!!!!uffin:


Nothing but the finest. !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TTT DISTINCTIONS CAR CLUB LA


T T T FOR DISTINCTIONS CC !


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

Bump this bitch


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIG MICK-DOGG said:


> Bump this bitch


TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


>


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It would be bad ass. If someone could video tape all the lolos leaving from Elisian park.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> HERES THE CURRENT LIST OF CAR CLUBS ATTENDING SO FAR :thumbsup:
> 
> DISTINCTIONS LA CC
> SOLOWS SGV CC
> ...


:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT DISTINCTIONS CC LA AND SOLOWS SGV CC AND BLOCK VALUE BRANDING


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

The IE is getting ready. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. This is just like a month away.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Easter morning bump.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TTMFT


What's up play boy!!!!! Happy Easter to you and ur loved ones. TTT. Keep up.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

HERES THE CURRENT LIST OF CAR CLUBS ATTENDING SO FAR :thumbsup:

DISTINCTIONS LA CC
SOLOWS SGV CC
Dedications CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Best of Friends CC
Latins Finest CC
Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Goodtimes CC
Pride SoCal CC
Road Kings South Bay CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Unidos LA CC
Millenium CC
Ontario Classics CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Devotions CC
Better Days LA CC
Traffic CC
Star Players CC
Stylistics IE CC
Stylistics LA CC
Strays SFV CC
Altered Ones CC
OG Timeless Classics CC
Prestige CC
Blvd Kings CC
Impalas CC
Majestics CC
Santana CC
Westside CC
Klique CC
Classic Dreams CC
Neu Exposure SoCal CC
Uso CC
Firme Classics CC
Strictly Family CC
Strictly Ridin CC
Bajito SoCal CC
Suenos CC
Together CC
Elusive CC
Westbound CC
Epics SGV CC
Bomb Squad CC
LA Cartel CC
Streetstyle CC
Imperials CC
Calis Most Hated CC
LA Style CC
Goodfellas CC
Everlasting Impressions CC
Citylife CC



ANY OTHER CAR CLUBS LET US KNOW IF YOUR GONNA MAKE IT​


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

THATS HOW WE DO IT T T M F T!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

WHERE ARE ALL THE LOWRIDERS AT?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:T~T~T~ 4 that roll call!!!!:yes:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Gonna be kracking. 



Lolophill13 said:


>


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SMOKEY SOLOWS (Jan 18, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT TOP DISTINCTIONS LA C.C DIDNT GET TO MEET U AT THE LAST ONE. HOPEFULLY I DO AT THIS NEXT ONE. SMOKEY V.P SOLOWS S.G.V CC


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SMOKEY SOLOWS said:


> TTT TOP DISTINCTIONS LA C.C DIDNT GET TO MEET U AT THE LAST ONE. HOPEFULLY I DO AT THIS NEXT ONE. SMOKEY V.P SOLOWS S.G.V CC


\

:thumbsup: will meet you at the next one homie


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE RIDERS LETS KEEP IT CRACKING:boink:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't wait!!! BTTT!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> Can't wait!!! BTTT!!!


TTT FOR EAST LOS AND BOYLE HEIGHTS :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## BlockValue (Feb 20, 2012)

Invite & join the _Driftin' on a Memory II_ event page on Facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/events/314226195314709/

TTMFT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

tt,ft


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Badddd asssssss. BUMP. !!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

good to see your doing your thing bro ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

*bttmft:thumbsup:*


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

chef said:


> good to see your doing your thing bro ttt:thumbsup:


T T T FOR THE HOMIE!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

chef said:


> good to see your doing your thing bro ttt:thumbsup:


Thanks homie, will be bringing you the trey to paint a couple days after this cruise :thumbsup:



Lolophill13 said:


> BUMP


Lets see inland empire out there representin strong



gordo86 said:


> *bttmft:thumbsup:*


Spread the word homie in the San Fernando Valley


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> T T T FOR THE HOMIE!


THANKS JAY TTMFT FOR DISTINCTIONS CC AND SOLOWS SGV CC :h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up guys. Let's keep this on page one!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Every one come join us in Pomona at noon this Sunday.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

This was a bad ass cruz had lots of fun at the drive in Ttt homies


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> This was a bad ass cruz had lots of fun at the drive in Ttt homies


Lets see Ontario Classics out there representin agian


----------



## BlockValue (Feb 20, 2012)

Join the _Driftin' on a Memory II_ event page on Facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/events/314226195314709/

TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

back in the days!!! will b up there latins finest c.c.:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BlockValue said:


> Join the _Driftin' on a Memory II_ event page on Facebook.
> http://www.facebook.com/events/314226195314709/
> 
> TTMFT


:h5:



lowdude13 said:


> back in the days!!! will b up there latins finest c.c.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............








AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.












WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

HERES THE CURRENT LIST OF CAR CLUBS ATTENDING SO FAR :thumbsup:

DISTINCTIONS LA CC
SOLOWS SGV CC
Dedications CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Best of Friends CC
Latins Finest CC
Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Goodtimes CC
Pride SoCal CC
Road Kings South Bay CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Unidos LA CC
Millenium CC
Ontario Classics CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Devotions CC
Better Days LA CC
Traffic CC
Star Players CC
Stylistics IE CC
Stylistics LA CC
Strays SFV CC
Altered Ones CC
OG Timeless Classics CC
Prestige CC
Blvd Kings CC
Impalas CC
Majestics CC
Santana CC
Westside CC
Klique CC
Classic Dreams CC
Neu Exposure SoCal CC
Uso CC
Firme Classics CC
Strictly Family CC
Strictly Ridin CC
Bajito SoCal CC
Suenos CC
Together CC
Elusive CC
Westbound CC
Epics SGV CC
Bomb Squad CC
LA Cartel CC
Streetstyle CC
Imperials CC
Calis Most Hated CC
LA Style CC
Goodfellas CC
Everlasting Impressions CC
Citylife CC



ANY OTHER CAR CLUBS LET US KNOW IF YOUR GONNA MAKE IT​


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## jjaassoonnguy (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey is there a place were you can look at ALL the pictures that were taken????


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Lets see Ontario Classics out there representin agian


Looking forward to ur cruz homies


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't forget to join the ie on our cruise tomorrow.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It's on tomorrow. 


ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlockValue (Feb 20, 2012)

Google: Drifting on a Memory Cruise


jjaassoonnguy said:


> Hey is there a place were you can look at ALL the pictures that were taken????


----------



## BlockValue (Feb 20, 2012)

Join & Invite the _Driftin' on a Memory II_ event page on Facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/events/314226195314709/

BTTMFT


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

Www.superiorscarclub.com will be there.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Ttmft


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

DRIFTING ON A MEMORY PART 2 ITS GOING DOWN!!! 13 MORE DAYS SHINE UP THOSE 13S AND LETS DO THIS! DISTINCTIONS CC, SOLOWS CC TAKING IT TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

DIFFERENT CLUBS ONE FAMILLY THE LOWRIDER FAMILY ONE LUV!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump to the top!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> DRIFTING ON A MEMORY PART 2 ITS GOING DOWN!!! 13 MORE DAYS SHINE UP THOSE 13S AND LETS DO THIS! DISTINCTIONS CC, SOLOWS CC TAKING IT TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!


:h5: LETS DO THIS


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC LOOKING FORWARD TO IT AGAIN


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:LETS ROLL!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT LET'S DO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hell ya we down!!!:h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

HERES THE CURRENT LIST OF CAR CLUBS ATTENDING SO FAR :thumbsup:

DISTINCTIONS LA CC
SOLOWS SGV CC
Dedications CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Best of Friends CC
Latins Finest CC
Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Goodtimes CC
Pride SoCal CC
Road Kings South Bay CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Unidos LA CC
Millenium CC
Ontario Classics CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Devotions CC
Better Days LA CC
Traffic CC
Star Players CC
Stylistics IE CC
Stylistics LA CC
Strays SFV CC
Altered Ones CC
OG Timeless Classics CC
Prestige CC
Blvd Kings CC
Impalas CC
Majestics CC
Santana CC
Westside CC
Klique CC
Classic Dreams CC
Neu Exposure SoCal CC
Uso CC
Firme Classics CC
Strictly Family CC
Strictly Ridin CC
Bajito SoCal CC
Suenos CC
Together CC
Elusive CC
Westbound CC
Epics SGV CC
Bomb Squad CC
LA Cartel CC
Streetstyle CC
Imperials CC
Calis Most Hated CC
LA Style CC
Goodfellas CC
Everlasting Impressions CC
Citylife CC



ANY OTHER CAR CLUBS LET US KNOW IF YOUR GONNA MAKE IT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:x:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> HERES THE CURRENT LIST OF CAR CLUBS ATTENDING SO FAR :thumbsup:
> 
> DISTINCTIONS LA CC
> SOLOWS SGV CC
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST will be there.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING​


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> LATINS FINEST will be there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

EVERYONE REMEMBER NO THROWING TRASH ON THE FLOOR, USE THE TRASHCANS AT THE PARK


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T will b there!!!:wave:cant wait!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks for the support latins finest :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THIS IS TRUE BECAUSE WE DONT WANT TO GIVE OURSELVES A BAD IMAGE........




westcoastlowrider said:


> EVERYONE REMEMBER NO THROWING TRASH ON THE FLOOR, USE THE TRASHCANS AT THE PARK






WE WILL BE THERE SIMON!!!!!!!!!!



lowdude13 said:


> T~T~T will b there!!!:wave:cant wait!!!








NO PROBLEM PLAYER YOU KNOW WE GOT YOU!!!!!!!!!!!



westcoastlowrider said:


> thanks for the support latins finest :thumbsup:












EVERYONE IS INVITED TTT COME DOWN NOT FOR THE SUPPORT JUST COME DOWN TO HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
LETS MAKE THIS LIST EVEN LONGER!!!!!!!!!!



Lolophill13 said:


> ROLL CALL.
> 1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
> 2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
> 3.SICK*SIDE HD
> ...




TTT



westcoastlowrider said:


> :x:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cant wait we will rep


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

visionquest23 said:


> cant wait we will rep


GOOD TO SEE LONG BEACH OUT THERE REPRESENTIN :h5:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## BlockValue (Feb 20, 2012)

Need a banner of flyers for promo ready before the cruise?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BlockValue said:


> Need a banner of flyers for promo ready before the cruise?


:thumbsup: HOMIE DOES TOP NOTCH WORK


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Only 2 Sunday's away!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## 19BELAIR57 (Apr 20, 2007)

Can't wait , seems like I'm gonna have to call out sick. All for a good time and good cause.


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

8 MORE DAYS ! SOLOWS SGV !


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Cant wait to bring LA our bomb ass kettle corn 
And funnle cakes.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

lilgfunkgfunk said:


> Cant wait to bring LA our bomb ass kettle corn
> And funnle cakes.


:drama:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


westcoastlowrider said:


> LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

Can't wait for this. Nothing like cruising on Whittier blvd!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 68jf (Apr 14, 2012)

Generations cc will be there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. This is this next weekend. TTT.


----------



## SMOKEY SOLOWS (Jan 18, 2012)

TTMFT THANKS TO DISTINCTIONS L.A C.C AND MY HOMIE JAY FROM SOLOWS C.C .


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yupp bk. in the days bumper 2 bumper all b there!!!T~T~T~:thumbsup:


eric64impala said:


> Can't wait for this. Nothing like cruising on Whittier blvd!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where's the roll Call. let's do this thanggggg.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

HERES THE CURRENT LIST OF CAR CLUBS ATTENDING SO FAR :thumbsup:

DISTINCTIONS LA CC
SOLOWS SGV CC
Dedications CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Best of Friends CC
Latins Finest CC
Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Goodtimes CC
BLUE OWL
Road Kings South Bay CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Unidos LA CC
Millenium CC
Ontario Classics CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Devotions CC
Better Days LA CC
Traffic CC
Star Players CC
Stylistics IE CC
Stylistics LA CC
Strays SFV CC
Altered Ones CC
OG Timeless Classics CC
Prestige CC
Blvd Kings CC
Impalas CC
Majestics CC
Santana CC
Westside CC
Klique CC
Classic Dreams CC
Neu Exposure SoCal CC
Uso CC
Firme Classics CC
Strictly Family CC
Strictly Ridin CC
Bajito SoCal CC
Suenos CC
Together CC
Elusive CC
Westbound CC
Epics SGV CC
Bomb Squad CC
LA Cartel CC
Streetstyle CC
Imperials CC
Calis Most Hated CC
LA Style CC
Goodfellas CC
Everlasting Impressions CC
Citylife CC
Generations CC

:thumbsup:

ANY OTHER CAR CLUBS LET US KNOW IF YOUR GONNA MAKE IT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ONLY A COUPLE DAYS AWAY, AGAIN PLEASE EVERYONE ACT LIKE MATURE ADULTS LEAVE THE DRAMA AT HOME< COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME, THIS TIME DAILY DRIVERS WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO PARK IN THE SPOTS, ONLY LOWRIDERS, IF YOU PLAN TO COME WITH THE DAILY YOU WILL NEED TO PARK FAR AWAY, SORRY BUT THATS THE WAY ITS GONNA BE.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Let's make this a great event.


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Superiors CC will be there!*


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> HERES THE CURRENT LIST OF CAR CLUBS ATTENDING SO FAR :thumbsup:
> 
> DISTINCTIONS LA CC
> SOLOWS SGV CC
> ...



:h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hey bro is there going 2 b a taco guy out there? r should me & the lady eat else where?:dunno:


westcoastlowrider said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

lowdude13 said:


> hey bro is there going 2 b a taco guy out there? r should me & the lady eat else where?:dunno:


yes homie there will be tacos guys, ice cream, kettle corn. :drama:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> yes homie there will be tacos guys, ice cream, kettle corn. :drama:


Orale.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Want to buy a shirt for this event. Love the picture.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Let's keep it on page one. I know there's a lot of homies from the ie that are ready for this event. !!!!!! TTT.


----------



## 19BELAIR57 (Apr 20, 2007)

Only a few more days , already starting to feel to sick for work on Sunday.


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*








THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!!

BRING BACK THE BLVD ON WHITTIER CUZ I REMEMBER CRUIZING IT BACK IN THE DAYS EVERY WEEKEND AND ALL THE FUN I USE TO HAVE FUN OUT THERE ALL THE MEMORIES, GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR CRUISE STAY SAFE....*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

orale thanks homie will c u on sunday 4 a nice turnout!!!:wave:


westcoastlowrider said:


> yes homie there will be tacos guys, ice cream, kettle corn. :drama:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

I WILL BE OUT THERE WITH MY DISTINCTIONS CC SHIRT IF YOU GUYS SEE ME WALKIN AROUND STOP AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF I WANNA MEET EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO THIS CRUISE :thumbsup:.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Daymn, sounds like everyone is going, gonna start getting my ranfla cleaned out!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> Daymn, sounds like everyone is going, gonna start getting my ranfla cleaned out!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:run:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> REMINDING YOU GUYS THAT THERE IS NO DRIVE IN MOVIES THIS TIME, SEEMED LIKE AT THE LAST ONE ALOT OF PEOPLE JUST WANTED TO KEEP CRUISING WHITTIER BLVD< SO THIS TIME WE WILL BE ON WHITTIER BLVD TILL WE CANT CRUISE NO MORE OR OUR CARS BREAK DOWN
> 
> ANY QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS THE DAY OF THE CRUISE YOU GUYS CAN CALL ME ON MY CELL AT 714-401-3854 SHAYAN:yes:


So how far is everyone going to cruise? Will everyone turn around and go back down whittier? Where is good to post up? Last time people posted up at Montebello Park.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Orale I didnt know we weren't going to the movies!!!!!!!!!



westcoastlowrider said:


> REMINDING YOU GUYS THAT THERE IS NO DRIVE IN MOVIES THIS TIME, SEEMED LIKE AT THE LAST ONE ALOT OF PEOPLE JUST WANTED TO KEEP CRUISING WHITTIER BLVD< SO THIS TIME WE WILL BE ON WHITTIER BLVD TILL WE CANT CRUISE NO MORE OR OUR CARS BREAK DOWN
> 
> ANY QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS THE DAY OF THE CRUISE YOU GUYS CAN CALL ME ON MY CELL AT 714-401-3854 SHAYAN:yes:




simon carnal...............



westcoastlowrider said:


> I WILL BE OUT THERE WITH MY DISTINCTIONS CC SHIRT IF YOU GUYS SEE ME WALKIN AROUND STOP AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF I WANNA MEET EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO THIS CRUISE :thumbsup:.






You better go player this is gonna be off the hook!!!!!!!!!!!!


baldylatino said:


> Daymn, sounds like everyone is going, gonna start getting my ranfla cleaned out!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*TTT
*


westcoastlowrider said:


> REMINDING YOU GUYS THAT THERE IS NO DRIVE IN MOVIES THIS TIME, SEEMED LIKE AT THE LAST ONE ALOT OF PEOPLE JUST WANTED TO KEEP CRUISING WHITTIER BLVD< SO THIS TIME WE WILL BE ON WHITTIER BLVD TILL WE CANT CRUISE NO MORE OR OUR CARS BREAK DOWN
> 
> ANY QUESTIONS OR CONCERNS THE DAY OF THE CRUISE YOU GUYS CAN CALL ME ON MY CELL AT 714-401-3854 SHAYAN:yes:





westcoastlowrider said:


> I WILL BE OUT THERE WITH MY DISTINCTIONS CC SHIRT IF YOU GUYS SEE ME WALKIN AROUND STOP AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF I WANNA MEET EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO THIS CRUISE :thumbsup:.





baldylatino said:


> Daymn, sounds like everyone is going, gonna start getting my ranfla cleaned out!





westcoastlowrider said:


>


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

To the top!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This sunday!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

QVO ALL RIDERS THE TIME IS ALL MOST HERE TO DRIFT ON A MEMORY SO LETS TAKE IT TO THE TOP!!!LIKE MY PARTNER SAID PLEASE PICK UP YOUR TRASH.RIDERS DONT FORGET IF FOR SOME REASON WE GET SPLIT UP CUZ OF COPS THE HOME DEPOT IN PICO IS WHERE WE ARE GONA MEET UP SO WE KEEP THE CRUSING HAPPINING :boink: GRACIAS TO EVERYONE BEING PART OF THIS EVENT.LETS DO THIS SOLOWS CC SGV


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> QVO ALL RIDERS THE TIME IS ALL MOST HERE TO DRIFT ON A MEMORY SO LETS TAKE IT TO THE TOP!!!LIKE MY PARTNER SAID PLEASE PICK UP YOUR TRASH.RIDERS DONT FORGET IF FOR SOME REASON WE GET SPLIT UP CUZ OF COPS THE HOME DEPOT IN PICO IS WHERE WE ARE GONA MEET UP SO WE KEEP THE CRUSING HAPPINING :boink: GRACIAS TO EVERYONE BEING PART OF THIS EVENT.LETS DO THIS SOLOWS CC SGV


:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Only hours away. About 30 of them


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST CC will be there. To the top!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

SHINE UP THOSE 13S BEFORE THE FIGHT CUZ THERES NO TIME IN THE MORNING. DRIFTING ON A MEMORY PART 2 GOING DOWN!!!!


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

FYI for anyone planning on heading out early, the city of Montebello is having a Cinco De Mayo Festival and a 5k / 10k run on Sunday. I checked the map and part of the route for the race is on Whittier Blvd. That's going from 8am - 2:00pm. Here's the link:

http://www.facebook.com/events/356216967757450/?ref=nf


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Get the oil checked the white walls cleaned ready for mañana


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Is It True there allowing Cruising Tomorrow? Or is it Just a Rumor? Not that it Matters I'm Still gonna be there.Just Asking.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Get the oil checked the white walls cleaned ready for mañana


Done deal player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Today. Let's do this. TTT


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

TO THE TOP FOR ALL THE CRUDOS!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TODAY IS TE BIG DAY


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

AGAIN WE WON'T LET ANYONE IN THERE DAILY DRIVERS PARK IN THOSE PARKING SPOTS IF U AIN'T GOT A LOWRIDER U CAN'T PARK IN THOSE SPOTS AT ELYSIAN PARK


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Already crackin at Elysian park


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

I won't make to the park cause I'm working, I'll try to make it to the boule!!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Only hours away. About 30 of them


 hey wUP BRO I SEE U BY WHITTIER, THE SHERIFF WAS, BACK TO YOU, AND YOU BACK TO THE SHERIFF,CAR!!! THEY LET YOU GO.... THEY ARE LIKE DOG ..SHERIFF E.L.A


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

luvict60 said:


> hey wUP BRO I SEE U BY WHITTIER, THE SHERIFF WAS, BACK TO YOU, AND YOU BACK TO THE SHERIFF,CAR!!! THEY LET YOU GO.... THEY ARE LIKE DOG ..SHERIFF E.L.A....A LOT LOW LOW, AND BOMS, AT MONTEBELLO, PARK....:thumbsup:


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for putting this together and props to everyone who rolled out! Hope everyone makes it home safely! :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Best of Friends Had A Great Time :thumbsup:
Cant Wait For Part 3!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> Best of Friends Had A Great Time :thumbsup:
> Cant Wait For Part 3!!


X2....


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> X2....


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

luvict60 said:


> hey wUP BRO I SEE U BY WHITTIER, THE SHERIFF WAS, BACK TO YOU, AND YOU BACK TO THE SHERIFF,CAR!!! THEY LET YOU GO.... THEY ARE LIKE DOG ..SHERIFF E.L.A


Simon player. The juras pulled me over cause I was driving my car locked up and my car needs smog. At least they didn't impound my whipp and let me go with a fix it ticket. Jus for reg and smog.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATINS FINEST made it home safe to Moreno valley. TTT. We had a good time until I got pulled over for driving with the ass in the air. BUT IT'S ALL GOOD!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BIG PROPS TO THE HOMIE SHAYAN!!!!! Thanks for putting this together. TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

* jose getting pulled over by the pinchi huda!*


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROAD KING'S SO.BAY CAR CLUB HAD A BOMB ASS TIME....SEE YOU ON THE NEXT ONE...:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> * jose getting pulled over by the pinchi huda!*
> View attachment 476445


Fucken vatos put me in the back of the squad car. U know all they wanted to see is how high bumble bee locks up. But I AINT TRIPPING IT'S ALL GRAVY!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where is the videos ?? Pics.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> LATINS FINEST made it home safe to Moreno valley. TTT. We had a good time until I got pulled over for driving with the ass in the air. BUT IT'S ALL GOOD!!!!


We seen that, at least they did not impound it.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> We seen that, at least they did not impound it.


Simon player. I was like fuck. There goes a whole day wasted to pick bumble bee up tomorrow. Lol.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> * jose getting pulled over by the pinchi huda!*
> View attachment 476445


Hang this pic in Ur walls carnal....


----------



## BIGSHARK87 (Nov 24, 2010)

Had a good time!!


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> LATINS FINEST made it home safe to Moreno valley. TTT. We had a good time until I got pulled over for driving with the ass in the air. BUT IT'S ALL GOOD!!!!


 TENIA QUE SER.... HISPANO, PINCHE ( SHERIFF ARE DOG) E.L.A .. GOOD THING JST FIX TICKET:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Simon player. I was like fuck. There goes a whole day wasted to pick bumble bee up tomorrow. Lol.


See you guys at the next one.


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Someone is still up..... post pics damit!!!!!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS HAD A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)

Who's Ready To Register To Donate Bone Marrow & come see liljayce, Jimmy Sincerely Duran, Hank Castro & See Boo Brown Perform *Trucha* at my show june 30th & just have some fun... Angel Baby,High Roller Raider & some of the raider nation & alot more supports will be out there


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

Dammmmm it was cracken great turn out fellas can't wait for the next one !!!!! Citylife had a great time thanks once again


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

luvict60 said:


> TENIA QUE SER.... HISPANO, PINCHE ( SHERIFF ARE DOG) E.L.A .. GOOD THING JST FIX TICKET:thumbsup:


Simon carnal. But you know that's their jale.


----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

*1503 Media*
presents...






www.1503media.com
www.facebook.com/1503media


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*sweeeet video *:thumbsup:


artkrime said:


> *1503 Media*
> presents...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:machinegun:


lowdude13 said:


> * jose getting pulled over by the pinchi huda!*
> View attachment 476445


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD VIDEO HOMIE:thumbsup: ALTERED ONES HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Right on. Nice video.


artkrime said:


> *1503 Media*
> presents...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JUST TOOK THIS VIDEO ON THE WAY FROM THE IE


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I had a good time yestarday. I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

THANKS FOR EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT YESTERDAY WHITTIER BLVD NEAR MONTEBELLO PARK WAS CRACKIN LAST NITE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

artkrime said:


> *1503 Media*
> presents...
> 
> 
> ...


Great video


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like u guys had a lot of fun!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

artkrime said:


> *1503 Media*
> presents...
> 
> 
> ...


Firme Video.


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks again for the kick-back and cruise.... it's been a minute I've hit Whittier! Our team was spread at different events this weekend, so it was basically my fam-bam and me at the park and Whittier... great times! Had a blast enjoying the show and capturing all the sweet rides.

Sux some dumb-ass knuckle-heads had to throw down and almost ruin the event, but much props to all those of you who jumped in and broke up the fight right away.

Our pix are being uploaded as we speak, so please feel free to check the link through out the day: http://4myride.com/event/5-6-2012/Driftin-on-a-Memory-II-Whittier-Boulevard-East-Los-Angeles-CA-eHG3DB0ABFD

-Tony


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

NastyBoy said:


> Thanks again for the kick-back and cruise.... it's been a minute I've hit Whittier! Our team was spread at different events this weekend, so it was basically my fam-bam and me at the park and Whittier... great times! Had a blast enjoying the show and capturing all the sweet rides.
> 
> Sux some dumb-ass knuckle-heads had to throw down and almost ruin the event, but much props to all those of you who jumped in and broke up the fight right away.
> 
> ...


 The fuckin idiots that threw down where right behind me where I had my gold 63 parked across from MONTEBELLO park


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> The fuckin idiots that threw down where right behind me where I had my gold 63 parked across from MONTEBELLO park


Yeah, we were literally in front of it all, stuck on Whittier going eastbound. Like I said, I had my family with me, so my concern was my lil'girl in the backseat... never know if one of these idiots turned out to be a pussy with a gun... bullets never have names on them. Thankfully all the Raza enjoying the cruise were able to man-up and stop the BS right away.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Well thank god everything went well and for the most part every one had a good time. At least I did until the placas told me I couldn't cruise.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Next time shit like that goes down raza will make sure all people involved will be told to leave Whittier blvd we don't need fuckin bullshit like that


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

had a great time, went straight to montebello park and snapped a few pics,cant wait for the next one.<BR>







<BR> you can fallow me on instagram.


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Had a great time. Lots of bad ass rides.


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Rodriguez64 (Feb 17, 2010)

When is the next one


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This was off the hook.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Every one is invited. Free event just pay ur own parking.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

*it was a good sunday! happy to see low lows everywhere! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
TTT*


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I HAD A HELLUVA TIME IT WAS GOOD SEEING ALL MY PEEPS OUT ROLLIN HARD ON THE BOULEVARD AND AT THE PARK... WHAT WOULD OF BEEN REAL BAD ASS WAS IF WE HAD AN OFFICIAL LINE UP FOR ALL THE RIDERZ AT THE PARK.. I NOTICED CLUBS LEFT AT THIS TIME AND CLUBS LEFT AT THAT TIME YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN WE ALL SHOULD OF STOOD TOGETHER AS ONE BIG MONSTER CARAVAN.. THATS JUST MY 2 CENTS.. I WAS IN A LINE UP ALSO BUT IT WOULD OF BEEN 10 TIMES BIGGER IF WE ALL HAD AN ORGANIZED LINE UP.. SOME ONE NEEDS TO JACK A LIFE GUARD AND GET A BULL HORN FOR NEXT TIME WASSUP!! LOL  IM READY FOR THE NEXT ONE!! THANKS RIDERZ!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

bluebyrd86 said:


> I HAD A HELLUVA TIME IT WAS GOOD SEEING ALL MY PEEPS OUT ROLLIN HARD ON THE BOULEVARD AND AT THE PARK... WHAT WOULD OF BEEN REAL BAD ASS WAS IF WE HAD AN OFFICIAL LINE UP FOR ALL THE RIDERZ AT THE PARK.. I NOTICED CLUBS LEFT AT THIS TIME AND CLUBS LEFT AT THAT TIME YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN WE ALL SHOULD OF STOOD TOGETHER AS ONE BIG MONSTER CARAVAN.. THATS JUST MY 2 CENTS.. I WAS IN A LINE UP ALSO BUT IT WOULD OF BEEN 10 TIMES BIGGER IF WE ALL HAD AN ORGANIZED LINE UP.. SOME ONE NEEDS TO JACK A LIFE GUARD AND GET A BULL HORN FOR NEXT TIME WASSUP!! LOL  IM READY FOR THE NEXT ONE!! THANKS RIDERZ!!


That would be the shit for the next one. But I left at 3:30 from elysian to crenshaw just to check out the seen and it got crackin around 4:15 and I seeen alot of cars that were at elysian park on crenshaw so not everyone hit whittier and I left from crenshaw back to whittier around 6pm. Both blvds were crackin. I had a full day of lowriding and cant wait to do it again...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ElProfeJose said:


> Every one is invited. Free event just pay ur own parking.


 not tryin to hate, pero keep trucha, cause the huda in hb are assholes, my homeboy got stopped on his 3 wheeler one time, and they gave him a ticket for loud music, no bell, and a bald rear tire.


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

ID LIKE TO SAY GRACIAS TO ALL THE RIDERS WHO SHOWED UP AND SUPPORTED DRIFTING ON A MEMORY PART 2 IT WAS A DAY NEVER TO FORGET!!! THE PARK WAS FIRME BUT WHITTER BLVD WAS THE SHIT!!! ID LIKE TO TELL MY PARTNER FROM DISTINCTIONS GRACIAS FOR UR HARD WORK WE CLICKT UP AND MADE SHIT HAPPEN!!! SOLOWS SGV


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

Montebello Park


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

crenshaw magraw said:


> not tryin to hate, pero keep trucha, cause the huda in hb are assholes, my homeboy got stopped on his 3 wheeler one time, and they gave him a ticket for loud music, no bell, and a bald rear tire.


True, the cops there are fuckin assholes and racist it seems sometimes.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

crenshaw magraw said:


> not tryin to hate, pero keep trucha, cause the huda in hb are assholes, my homeboy got stopped on his 3 wheeler one time, and they gave him a ticket for loud music, no bell, and a bald rear tire.


On a bycicle????? That blows!!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Any pics of all the lowriders cruising whittier blvd? I know somebody has some. There were alot of heads out there with their cameras taking pics left and right. Come on people, post the pics...


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

I like this picture....


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

BigLos said:


> Any pics of all the lowriders cruising whittier blvd? I know somebody has some. There were alot of heads out there with their cameras taking pics left and right. Come on people, post the pics...


How do u post pics have tons of pictures from that day . 
Only thing I don't got a computer I use my iPhone.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

Idk how to do it from my phone either...


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> How do u post pics have tons of pictures from that day .
> Only thing I don't got a computer I use my iPhone.


If you haven't already. Then download the photobucket ap its free start your acc you can upload pics to photobucket straight from your iPhone Then copy the image link when viewing the pic and paste it when you post here


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

I was planning on taking un chingos de fotos, but was too busy having to much fun I forgot! F it....maybe next time ; ) whittier Blvd was too bad ass to explain!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> I was planning on taking un chingos de fotos, but was too busy having to much fun I forgot! F it....maybe next time ; ) whittier Blvd was too bad ass to explain!


X2....


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> I like this picture....


Thanks! My wife actually took that one while we were hitting the Blvd... 

-Tony


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

WHITTIER WUZ OFF THE CHAIN! ILL SEE EVERY BODY OUT THERE NEXT TIME! :h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> How do u post pics have tons of pictures from that day .
> Only thing I don't got a computer I use my iPhone.


If you want send them to me and I'll post them for you.


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com (Nov 3, 2010)

We couldn't make it to the park but we hit Whittier that night!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO WHITTIER BLVD THAT DAY WE WANNA MAKE THIS A TRADITION AND KEEP IT GOING AND THANKS FOR EVERYONE WHO CAME UP AND INTRODUCED THEMSELVES TO ME THAT DAY IT WAS NICE TO MEET EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

NastyBoy said:


> Thanks! My wife actually took that one while we were hitting the Blvd...
> 
> -Tony


That's my carnals ride (63) and mine (61) tell her thanks for the nice picture.


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

That's right homie, had a good ole time kickin it and them taking a firme cruise down the BLVD. Me and a my homie from Orange County were able to cruise with no problems. Lookin forward to the next one. Gracias!

FYI Heard on the radio that Fox 11 is doing a special report on cruising in LA tonight @ 10:00 pm. Enjoy!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

nanos70mc said:


> That's right homie, had a good ole time kickin it and them taking a firme cruise down the BLVD. Me and a my homie from Orange County were able to cruise with no problems. Lookin forward to the next one. Gracias!
> 
> FYI Heard on the radio that Fox 11 is doing a special report on cruising in LA tonight @ 10:00 pm. Enjoy!


Yeah, they are. But I think theyre only gonna show footage from crenshaw cus I seen them out there this sunday, same day as the whittier blvd cruise. They were out there filming cars and interviewing different people.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> How do u post pics have tons of pictures from that day .
> Only thing I don't got a computer I use my iPhone.


 man,i was gonna say you can upload em to your facebook page,then the next time u at someones house with a computer you can use the properties to transfer em over.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> We couldn't make it to the park but we hit Whittier that night!!


 sweet vid man, love the angles,shots and that passenger side view of cruizing.keep up the nice work.


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

Well maybe it was a good thing they weren't down Whittier Blvd. cause those dudes were throwing blows, it would have been bad publicity, que no.


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

nanos70mc said:


> Well maybe it was a good thing they weren't down Whittier Blvd. cause those dudes were throwing blows, it would have been bad publicity, que no.


Knuckleheads always have to try to ruin it. The cops are bad enough. Whens the next one?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nanos70mc said:


> Well maybe it was a good thing they weren't down Whittier Blvd. cause those dudes were throwing blows, it would have been bad publicity, que no.


yes you see how those other nuckleheads made crenshaw look like it was outta hand, doin burnouts and stoppin traffic to dance in the street.people like that give cruizin a bad name. i can garuantee you this sunday every spot on crenshaw will be burnt with cops. big thanks to foxx 11 news and those clowns doin burn outs


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

DETAILS ON THE NEXT CRUISE WILL BE POSTED UP TTMFT DISTINCTIONS CC LA AND SOLOWS CC SGV TTT at the next one we see any guys fighting we will kick you off whittier blvd we wanna make this a tradition and keep it going and we dont need stupid fucks out there fighting.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

westcoastlowrider said:


> DETAILS ON THE NEXT CRUISE WILL BE POSTED UP TTMFT DISTINCTIONS CC LA AND SOLOWS CC SGV TTT at the next one we see any guys fighting we will kick you off whittier blvd we wanna make this a tradition and keep it going and we dont need stupid fucks out there fighting.


 cant wait for the next event,any idea what month the next one will be. had a great time at montebello park, and yes any one acting a ass should be asked to leave.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*X2 !!!!!*


westcoastlowrider said:


> DETAILS ON THE NEXT CRUISE WILL BE POSTED UP TTMFT DISTINCTIONS CC LA AND SOLOWS CC SGV TTT at the next one we see any guys fighting we will kick you off whittier blvd we wanna make this a tradition and keep it going and we dont need stupid fucks out there fighting.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

PROBABLY LATE JULY IM THINKING


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

THE FIGHT STARTED BEHIND MY 63 becuase i dont know if you guys saw where i had my gold 63 parked across from montebello park and my and my lady where sitting on the hood watching, and some fuckin little idiots pull up behind saying to move my car WHEN IM THE GUY WHO SET THIS WHOLE FUCKIN CRUISE UP TELLIN ME TO MOVE MY SHIT when i told them they can go right around from the side they had 20 feet of space to go around my car when one of the fuckin idiots gets out the car and 2 other guys went up to him right away and started to fight.


----------



## bartt (Aug 7, 2010)

*"IDIOTS"*

There's always someone that fucks it up for all of us, we are out there to show our rides, we put so much money into them and they just sit in the garage..Hopefufully the next one we would be able to control those idiots.....


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> We couldn't make it to the park but we hit Whittier that night!!


Good video and good angles TTT


----------



## DIRK DIGLER (Jul 4, 2010)

THIS GUYS WAS DOING WORK ALL DAY!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crad0014 (Aug 11, 2012)

couldnt find the distinctions web page for date of next cruise .. any help woud be much appreciated


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Wens the next one? TTT!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Soon homie very soon me and jay from solows cc sgv takin care of some fam stuff but will start planning the next one soon


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Soon homie very soon me and jay from solows cc sgv takin care of some fam stuff but will start planning the next one soon


COOL BRO, CANT WAIT :run:, HAD A GREAT TIME THE LAST 2 U GUYS HOSTED, SEE U GUYS ON THE NEXT ONE :h5:


----------

